# For the Apple lovers



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

They say when you play that Microsoft CD backwards you can hear satanic messages ... but that's nothing

If you play it forward it will install Windows.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## jkm308 (Aug 20, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)

Lol!!!


----------



## batugundal (Jul 27, 2011)

mac baby


----------



## John-JCs (Sep 19, 2011)

The box said: Install Windows 98 or better, so I installed Linux hehe


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------

